# Where are the bow reviews from last year?



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't seem to find the great reviews of the bows and other products; could someone please let me know?

Thanks much,

JK


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

www.archeryevolution.com

That should get you what you are looking for. I'm not sure where the Archery Tech Evaluations section went. Hopefully we can get that resolved soon. Thanks!

Anthony


----------

